# Any SQ spotify playlists?



## Inovermyhead

Anyone out there have any links to spotify playlists that can really show off a nice system?


----------



## DDfusion

I like a ton but normally "All out 80s, and classical Acoustic.


----------



## Inovermyhead

I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## almatias

https://open.spotify.com/user/1125259938/playlist/0cqDABMbM4eOQaeRYPFUdt


----------



## DDfusion

They have Sheffield labs and Cheesky stuff also


----------



## bradknob

If you search "audiophile" there's a few.

Here's one I made over the last couple years while just browsing through random music... I'm regularly updating it

https://open.spotify.com/user/1246923336/playlist/1M9svSR1iJV2d6eQbzfrts


----------



## adriancp

Sub'ed


----------



## crackinhedz

Does Spotify allow you to download the music as well? If so, what file format/ bitrate?


----------



## DDfusion

If you pay monthly you can't DL anything. You pick the bit rate. 92-320


----------



## bradknob

You can download it to your device to listen to it when not connected to the Internet, but you can't share the file or burn to a disk or anything like that.


----------



## Notloudenuf

They have a special on now 3 months for 99 cents.

I signed up for that.


----------



## SQLnovice

Subd. I use Spotify approximately 90% of the time.


----------



## crackinhedz

Can a single subscription be used on multiple devices, or one device at a time? Id like to stream from my ipad, android phone, and (windows) carpc.


----------



## SQLnovice

I am streaming from my phone, my home desktop, and my 5 year old is streaming from my old note3. All on one subscription.


----------



## crackinhedz

Good to know!


----------



## SQLnovice

But I think you can only stream from one device at a time.


----------



## crackinhedz

SQLnovice said:


> But I think you can only stream from one device at a time.


Yeah, it will probably be just myself listening. So shouldn't bother me that much.

Might try out the $.99 premium for 3 months...


----------



## Dumple

Ive been compiling a list that i think is decent ill share when i get on my pc


----------



## skyven

My accoustics song selection playlist
https://open.spotify.com/user/skyven234/playlist/38jz5ZraGos6MeRK9iYkuN


----------



## skyven

My indonesian song selections
https://open.spotify.com/user/skyven234/playlist/1lEBa0pCo4MhETq2SJdKAk


----------



## SteveH!

cambridge audio has this one . surprised at how enjoyable it is https://play.spotify.com/user/cambridgeaudio/playlist/5R3Pzqu8SLyH9cw9WSXw91


----------



## SteveH!

https://play.spotify.com/user/1221490867/playlist/4JtKUntSwl9h2BCpIaxSww


----------



## bradknob

skyven said:


> My accoustics song selection playlist
> https://open.spotify.com/user/skyven234/playlist/38jz5ZraGos6MeRK9iYkuN




I like this playlist. Love jammin and demoing acoustic music.


----------



## skyven

skyven said:


> My accoustics song selection playlist
> https://open.spotify.com/user/skyven234/playlist/38jz5ZraGos6MeRK9iYkuN





bradknob said:


> I like this playlist. Love jammin and demoing acoustic music.


So glad if you liked it.


----------



## Extended Power

bradknob said:


> You can download it to your device to listen to it when not connected to the Internet, but you can't share the file or burn to a disk or anything like that.


I signed up a couple weeks ago, and went for the premium package too.
I thought when I was "downloading" the music onto my list, it would be available "offline". (I even slide the bar over to "make available offline".
Flew to work thinking I had music to listen to, and......nothing.


----------



## bradknob

Extended Power said:


> I signed up a couple weeks ago, and went for the premium package too.
> 
> I thought when I was "downloading" the music onto my list, it would be available "offline". (I even slide the bar over to "make available offline".
> 
> Flew to work thinking I had music to listen to, and......nothing.




Hmmm.... After you downloaded, did the songs have the green arrows next to them like this...










I just double checked. Even when I'm airplane mode I can listen to that playlist.


----------



## lucas569

bradknob said:


> If you search "audiophile" there's a few.
> 
> Here's one I made over the last couple years while just browsing through random music... I'm regularly updating it
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/user/1246923336/playlist/1M9svSR1iJV2d6eQbzfrts


nice list!


----------



## Extended Power

bradknob said:


> Hmmm.... After you downloaded, did the songs have the green arrows next to them like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just double checked. Even when I'm airplane mode I can listen to that playlist.


Yeah....that's why I'm a little miffed about it.
Just tried it again by turning off the wifi...now it works....
Yeaaaa!


----------



## bradknob

lucas569 said:


> nice list!



Thanks. Maybe not tecHnically an SQ list by definition, but each song has certain aspects that i use as a reference for tuning or just showing off bc it sounds cool.



Extended Power said:


> Yeah....that's why I'm a little miffed about it.
> Just tried it again by turning off the wifi...now it works....
> Yeaaaa!




Good deal! Glad I didn't stear you wrong , then I'd just feel like an A-hole


----------



## Timelessr1

I wish Spotify didn't change their iPad landscape orientation :-( it used to show a large picture of the album ... Now the picture is a quarter the size


----------



## Jdmeyers

Bradknobs really diggin your playlist!


----------



## ugnlol

Thanks for sharing!
Post more if anyone has some, love finding good lists


----------



## DDFusionV2

I made the ARC CD. It's missing 1 song I can't find. 
Labeled - ARC


----------



## Notloudenuf

I was searching today and thought of this thread.
Focal has a few playlists you can access through Spotify (and other services)
Search FOCALOFFICIAL. They have a bunch of French music and some Rock.


----------



## mzmtg

bradknob said:


> If you search "audiophile" there's a few.
> 
> Here's one I made over the last couple years while just browsing through random music... I'm regularly updating it
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/user/1246923336/playlist/1M9svSR1iJV2d6eQbzfrts



I am loving this playlist!

I am also now seeing why I was having trouble getting my new system to come together SQ-wise....I was listening to crap music! (crap production, anyway)


----------



## almatias

My playlist 
https://open.spotify.com/user/andrelmatias/playlist/3n2CuBq6yp3QO16jNpObzJ


----------



## MikeS

crackinhedz said:


> Can a single subscription be used on multiple devices, or one device at a time? Id like to stream from my ipad, android phone, and (windows) carpc.


Multiple users with own accounts on family plan, subscribing that now.
apple does have the same kind also.


----------



## DC/Hertz

I think it's 3 devices on a single plan.


----------

